# Snow Advisory my A%$



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just got in from our "supposed" snow advisory. I only had to salt my gas stations and a few stores but at least we started the new year off with a little something. Happy New Year to all the PS members may your year be safe & profitable.payup


----------

